# Liquid Oral care



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Han anyone tried those liquid oral care products that you add to the drinking water to clean teeth and fght plaque and tarter and so on???

They look interesting.. 

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How often do u brush her teeth? What do u use? a finger brush or a full lenght dog tooth brush??
Which brand of liquid oral stuff did u buy??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, I use this brand with the boys-- I started it when Cash was eating "you know what" and needed some breath freshening. It seems to really help with breath. I rarely brush their teeth and they look pretty good. I use 1/2 capful in about a quart of water (less than they say to use)

Amazon.com: Synergy Labs Dental Fresh for Dogs (16-oz bottle): Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I tried one brand and it didn't work. However, it could have been this "operator" error, in that I wasn't religious about brushing their teeth like I should have done either. 

The product I have had great success with is Petzlife Oral Care gel. Easy to use too, just rub it on the teeth daily and then for maintenance, use every 3-4 days.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our dogs actually like the salmon flavor Petzlife gel. After trial and error Pam figured out that a gauze pad works best. We have some puppy owners who have dogs a couple of years old whose teeth they do every day and they are the cleanest dog teeth I've ever seen. We have too many to do that with and they only get it every week or two. Sometimes we have to scrape a little tartar off with a dental tool but the dogs are all used to it now. We always check their teeth when one is on the grooming table.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom King said:


> We always check their teeth when one is on the grooming table.


This is what I need to start doing---I don't really think about it enough I guess...If you did this every week or two would that be often enough Tom?Or does it need to be a daily thing?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I love Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene solution. You add a tiny bit to their water (I think it is 1/2 tsp to 16 oz.). My boys drink from a water bottle, so that makes it easier and less wasteful. I order it from the oxyfresh website - since I've never seen it carried in a pet store around here.

It is odorless (to me at least) and my dogs didn't balk at the taste or even notice it. It really helped their breath to stay fresher through that horrible puppy-teething stage. When I ran out, before I got another bottle, I noticed that their breath really started to smell "doggy" w/o it. Oxyfresh also makes a product line for humans.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours get it every couple of weeks and they have nice teeth. I will say that Hemi and Sunni, that I mentioned before, who get their teeth cleaned EVERY day have perfect teeth.

Oh, we did try the ad to the water stuff for a while but they still got tartar buildup.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

We use the Petzlife spray on Nico - not every day but once every few days. Once all his permanent teeth are in we'll probably use it daily. I'm not so good at keeping up with the tooth brushing - he probably only gets that once a week or so. It's hard because he's so busy licking the chicken flavored toothpaste off the brush that I can't get any brushing done.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Oxyfresh Oral Hygiene Solution for Benji. It helped during his teething and even now it helps keep Benji's breath fresh. Benji hated PetzLife and toothpastes of variety of flavors. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is an area I really need to improve upon. I do try and give the girls the little solid gold teeth cleaning bites but they don't really like them. I also tried the pearly whites and they weren't fans. I think I need to get the Petzlife. Can you buy this at the petstores or something you need to order online?

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Amanda,
I ordered it from PetzLife website : http://petzlife.com/

I don't know if the product is available at the petstores. I hope that your girls like it.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Amanda - I found the Petzlife at a nearby store by looking at the retailers list on the website. The place I get mine is a big nursery/garden store that has a pet department. I'd never been in there and was really surprised at how much high end pet stuff (including food I can't find at PetsMart and Petco) they had, and but for the Petzlife I never would have found it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I went and ordered Petzlife online and it was seriously here the next day-wow on customer service. So far, Dora is giving it a total thumbs up! I put it in the treat drawer and when I get it out she jumps up just like she is getting her peanut butter cookie! I did decide to order the salmon flavoring to encourage the little white monster and she didn't like it at first but isn't hiding under the couch so that is a good sign too!

Thanks for the recommendation,
Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just started using the Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene solution and Kubrick really likes it! Then again, I just got him a water fountain so maybe that's what he enjoys about it.  Nevertheless, he drinks it more than he drinks water regularly and his breath is a little better... I guess I will be able to tell if it really worked in a couple of days and I will let you all know.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

